# Success!



## bmauntler (Feb 17, 2014)

Had a little luck on the short jetty in Destin. Fun day and dinner too. Sorry for the upside-effect on the picture. The pomp came on a fiddler crab. The sheepies were half and half on frozen shrimp and f. Crabs.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

...


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice job guys ! Way to go !


----------



## kaygee850 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Nice Heads*

Nice catch(es)


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Them sheeps are hot right now!!! Congrats to ya'll fer catching em!!! and welcome aboard kaygee850!


----------



## kaygee850 (Oct 5, 2013)

*thanks*

thank you Jason


----------

